# my next project



## chippin-in (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I have picked the pieces I will use for my sons valet. I have never done one, but i got some ideas from pictures so we will see. It will take a while as I dont have lots of time but I thought I would share these pics. 

This is still some of the ash I have from their great grandfather's farm in Chapel Hill, Tx.

1 is dry and the others i wet a little for accent. This will be the top.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2016)

Are you using a plan, or are you improvising? Chuck


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 6, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Are you using a plan, or are you improvising? Chuck



I PLAN to IMPROVISE. Just kidding. I have an idea in my head, but usually the longer i think about something it changes...usually for the good. Like i just had an idea while typing this. Really. I may sketch something, but not a real plan. Which is why projects take me so long. 

Do you have a plan you use?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I PLAN to IMPROVISE. Just kidding. I have an idea in my head, but usually the longer i think about something it changes...usually for the good. Like i just had an idea while typing this. Really. I may sketch something, but not a real plan. Which is why projects take me so long.
> 
> Do you have a plan you use?
> 
> ...


Sometimes, but not always -- more like a concept. I am working on a stand to hold an outdoor thermometer, and I have been winging it with absolutely no plans. Guess I'm often trying to customize things. If not, it seems I am trying to re-create something. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

